# What music do you play for your Poodles and pets?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She has never complained about any of it, so I guess she likes the Led Zeppelin, Queen, Red Hot Chili Peppers and Talking Heads that come up to the top of my iPod list when we are on the road together.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Great question, Dan! I thought I was maybe the only person who thinks a lot about this sort of thing lol.

At home, I have the radio tuned to our public radio classical music station. I like that the announcers speak in soothing gentle tones and of course the music is nearly always great.

In the car, Dulcie knows we're up for a road trip if I break out the mixes - Rolling Stones, Roxy Music, Led Zepplin, James Taylor, etc. IN town, we tool around to Michael Bublé and similar.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

When I crate the dogs in the basement, it is usually bad weather. So I play soothing music. What is more soothing than Benedictine monks chanting? If I leave them loose on the first floor, it is a combination of guitar and flute music, which is the type of music I favor. I want to play music that encourages them to sleep.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

My older dogs have never shown a preference, (although Zeph loves the Zephyr song since I always sing it to her) so they listen to what I listen to which is mostly rock/metal with the occasional musical thrown in.
Kit on the other hand is very interested in music that has natural sounds in it, she loves whale noises and anything that has bird calls in it, she's also the first of my dogs to watch tv and shows a marked preference for animal shows and the walking dead (don't ask me why).


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

All three of mine have theme songs. Scrappy (female shepherd) is The Final Countdown. Huck (male shepherd) is I'm Sexy & I Know It. Racer is Applause by Lady Gaga or Rupaul's Sissy That Walk or Stop by Jane's Addiction. I haven't completely decided yet. These are the songs in my head before a run at an agility trial


----------



## TammyQ (Feb 10, 2012)

I have the series Through A Dog's Ear and they work pretty well for bedtime. Sometimes more for me than the dog.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

HahahahAha!! 

http://youtu.be/8sXPIlm3RCI

DUBSTEP!! It stops then from being able to hear thunder/fireworks !!!  they don't care too much about storms anyways... But I put it on real loud just in case 

But otherwise they have an impeccably refined musical taste  LOL

ANY AND ALL GOOD music is welcome in this house  from jazz to country, passing through edm , opera... Etc etc etc LOL


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Lou said:


> HahahahAha!!
> 
> http://youtu.be/8sXPIlm3RCI
> 
> ...


I'm with you Lou. My phone has such a variety on it. Classical, bluegrass, grunge, metal, blues, jazz, techno, etc. Lol

They don't seem to have a preference.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Lots of classical for Brandon. But definitely the Oldies also. We love the Four Tops, Four Seasons, Jay and the Americans, Beach Boys, all the oldies.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

More of a warning, don't play Heavy D. All that bass scared poor Rookie to death. As soon as DH started it, Rookie froze and that flew across the room into my arms.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm the bass player in a classic MoTown/Soul band so Penny gets a lot of James Brown, Temptations, Ohio Players, Gladys Knight, Archie Bell and lots of others. My living room is a music room with a view of the street and the middle school across the street. Penny just loves hanging out with me in there. We have rehearsals in my basement and Isabelle has to keep Penny on the leash upstairs because she keeps running down into the rehearsal space. I wouldn't mind but I know how sensitive dog ears are and even though we don't practice loud, I think drums are tough on dog ears.

Rick


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> I'm the bass player in a classic MoTown/Soul band so Penny gets a lot of James Brown, Temptations, Ohio Players, Gladys Knight, Archie Bell and lots of others. My living room is a music room with a view of the street and the middle school across the street. Penny just loves hanging out with me in there. We have rehearsals in my basement and Isabelle has to keep Penny on the leash upstairs because she keeps running down into the rehearsal space. I wouldn't mind but I know how sensitive dog ears are and even though we don't practice loud, I think drums are tough on dog ears.
> 
> Rick


We've got a music room in our bonus room. Hubby has a big electronic drum kit so we run everyone through a sound board into headphones. Racer hangs out with us but all he hears is the tapping on the drum heads


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Mine like to watch TV. If we are going out of the house for a while we will leave the TV on for the dogs and they seem to enjoy it. GiGi does at times change the channel. We have come home and it is on an entirely different channel and GiGi is looking smug.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau gets to listen to lots of old-time banjo and bluegrass bass picking. He seems to enjoy it when I play, as he always hangs out at my feet. On the other hand, maybe he only likes it because he knows Daddy will stay put for awhile -- he's not telling! :smile:


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> I'm the bass player in a classic MoTown/Soul band so Penny gets a lot of James Brown, Temptations, Ohio Players, Gladys Knight, Archie Bell and lots of others. My living room is a music room with a view of the street and the middle school across the street. Penny just loves hanging out with me in there. We have rehearsals in my basement and Isabelle has to keep Penny on the leash upstairs because she keeps running down into the rehearsal space. I wouldn't mind but I know how sensitive dog ears are and even though we don't practice loud, I think drums are tough on dog ears.
> 
> Rick


Until my son left to move out west last week, he practiced drums, guitar and keyboards in our basement just about all summer - sometimes he practiced his drum rhythms for hours at a time. Dulcie didn't seem to mind it at all, although I did ask my son to keep the volume on the amps a little lower due to my concerns about her more sensitive puppy ears! I definitely think she could now handle a lot of different types of street music etc when we are out and about.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

DD plays the flute and Rookie loves it! As she is putting it together he has to put his nose to it and then if she takes too long to play he puts his nose to the mouth part because obviously she has forgotten how to start. How do teenagers without poodles survive?

He loves to sing along with her too. They had a great duet going this past Christmas with the Nutcracker Suite.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies all and can't wait to hear more about people's pets and them and the music they like to share.

I think its also awesome to hear about people who play instruments or sing and their poodles reactions to live music. I sing to Quinn sometimes and she always looks at me so intently, and she sometimes will sing along too. 

Other than that, she seemed to very much enjoy hearing Frank Sinatra for the first time today during her nap, and was "dancing" with me listening to some Otis Redding earlier today as well. 

Can't wait to hear more, and thanks again.

-Dan


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

John Salmon, pianist playing Brubeck Nocturnes always settled the poodle hoodlum at bedtime, works for me too!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Love Brubeck. One of my old bands used to do Take Five. It's always tough to do an odd meter song.

Rick


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

My husband says I shouldn't make Hemi listen to my music in the car, but she hasnt complained yet. I don't play any specific music for her and she doesn't howl or whine when I sing along so maybe my poodle is as tone deaf as I am! Ha ha. 

I like Scream'n Jay Hawkins, Brenda Lee, Wanda Jackson, Jonny Cash, Paul Simon, ska, Rockabilly, Aretha Franklin, punk, old country, % 80 of anything played on the Dr Demento show, swing, rock and roll from the 50's and early 60's, Corvus Corax, Amy MacDonald, The Cramps, Dead Kennedys, Tim Minchin....and much more. Strangely enough I'm not a fan of Elvis.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Welp, I do hope puppy will get along with my music taste which includes... well, a LOT of things... melodic Metal among others. I guess she'll get used 9v9 I'll make Metal time a Yummy time ;3


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Jimmy Buffett


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Mine are used to and appear to enjoy Disturbed (DDs favorite), Godsmack, Metallica and the like. Poor things are even subjected to C&W when my DD does the dishes. *sigh* Where did I go wrong?

The poodles enjoy it, especially when I pick them up and dance with them. lol 

Now, I can not play Buck Cherry anywhere around my BCx - he HATES it. He will thrash around, whine, bark and try to chew his way out of the crate, room or truck, so, if Coulter is around, Buck Cherry is off the playlist. Weird dog. (what we do for our dogs, huh? lol) Oh, and the weird kid won't let me play Marilyn Manson if she's around. Strange, strange child.


----------

